# 

## She

?       ?

----------


## Ihor

> ?       ?

      ?!   ?      ,    !

----------


## She

> ?!   ?      ,    !

   .        ,       .    ))

----------

-,      .   ,    ?

----------


## V00D00People

> -,      .   ,    ?

   ,     (" ")...

----------

> ,     (" ")...

  
100%           !

----------


## Ihor

? 
       ,  ,  ,

----------


## Ihor

> .        ,       .    ))

    -  ,

----------


## V00D00People

> ,  ,  ,

  "  ,    ?" () 
:))

----------


## Ihor

> "  ,    ?" () 
> :))

    ,      ! 
    -  ,    !      !

----------


## V00D00People

> ,      !

        ?     .

----------

> ? 
>        ,  ,  ,

  
       .            .........,      .

----------


## Ihor

> ?     .

         ,

----------


## Ihor

> .            .........,      .

    !   ,         !

----------

> !   ,         !

       ,    :)

----------


## Ihor

> ** ,    :)

        !         !             
         ,     ,   ,                !

----------

.

----------


## She

> ,    :)

  
    ,      !

----------

> ,      !

  
        ?!

----------


## Ashka

> .            .........,      .

   !!!    ?      !

----------

> !!!    ?      !

  
   ,     !       .    !!!!!

----------

> ,    :)

    ,     .

----------

> !!!    ?      !

        100% !!!!!!!!!!!    !!!

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,      !

  -,        .     ,   .   ,   .     ,  ,   .   ,     .    .

----------


## V00D00People

> -,        .     ,   .   ,   .     ,  ,   .   ,     .    .

  +1   

> **     !!!

   ,    3,    ,     ,      ...  5-6 ... ,     , -     , -   ... , , (  )  ... 
        ...

----------


## Ihor

> +1    * ,    3,    ,     ,      ...  5-6 ... ,     , -     , -   ... , , (  )  ... 
>         ..*.

  
,             ,           !

----------

> +1   
>  ,    3,    ,     ,      ...  5-6 ... ,     , -     , -   ... , , (  )  ... 
>         ...

        .       .

----------

